# HTiB Advice



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi to all,
I am looking for a good Home Theater 2.1 in a box: i heard Sony BLV-L600 and it sounds fine but I am not an expert so I could be wrong.
The HT will be placed in a room 4 mt x 4 mt and will serve a Sony L55 HX 820. At the moment I have not a Blue Ray player.

Can you advice me some systems? I can evaluate also a system made from an ampli, a sub and speakers.
Thanks for your help.
Daniele


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tosodj said:


> Can you advice me some systems? I can evaluate also a system made from an ampli, a sub and speakers.
> Thanks for your help.
> Daniele


First, welcome to HTS!! 

FWIW-most systems with an AVR (amp), sub and speakers will sound better than a HTiaB. Since you are also considering this option, I would suggest that you go that route. What kind of budget do you have? There are plenty of "budget" options that will still provide good 2.1 sound and allow you to move to 5.1 (or 7.1) sound later if you decide to do so.


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for the reply.
My budget is about 800-900 $ .
Are there any systems that support Wi-Fi for speakers connections?
Thanks
Bye
Daniele


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tosodj said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply.
> My budget is about 800-900 $ .
> Are there any systems that support Wi-Fi for speakers connections?
> ...


$800-900 can get you a good 2.1 system. Are you looking for wireless speakers? I'll have to look into that; give me some time, and I'll see what I can find. Someone may chime-in with a recommendation, too.


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> $800-900 can get you a good 2.1 system. Are you looking for wireless speakers? I'll have to look into that; give me some time, and I'll see what I can find. Someone may chime-in with a recommendation, too.


Thanks wgmontgomery
I will wait for your recommendation.
Bye


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You asked, "_Are there any systems that support Wi-Fi for speakers connections_?"


Are you referring to wireless speakers, and -if you are-how important is that feature? Are they a "must have" for you?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For $900 you can do much better then an HTIB for 2.1 especially.
Let us find you some choices and others will chime in too so you can get a great system.:T


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery and bambino, I prefer a 2.1 system because i don't want to see cables aroud the room...no option to hide them... this is the reason I am asking for wireless support...but this is not a must...
If you want, you can suggest a blue-ray player too.
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just keep in mind that even wireless speakers still require power so you will still have some wires. Quality wireless speakers will coast a fair bit and really eat away at your budget. If all your looking for is 2.1 spend it on some nice tower speakers and a decent sub. If you read through this post you will get some good ideas.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Just keep in mind that even wireless speakers still require power so you will still have some wires. Quality wireless speakers will coast a fair bit and really eat away at your budget. If all your looking for is 2.1 spend it on some nice tower speakers and a decent sub. If you read through this post you will get some good ideas.


That's a very good point. We all seem to agree that-given your budget-an AVR with speakers and sub would be the way to go; you can even add surround later if you want. 

IF you go with wireless speakers they will still need a power cord connected to an outlet; you may find that more obtrusive than a speaker wire. Just a thought..


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> That's a very good point. We all seem to agree that-given your budget-an AVR with speakers and sub would be the way to go; you can even add surround later if you want.
> 
> IF you go with wireless speakers they will still need a power cord connected to an outlet; you may find that more obtrusive than a speaker wire. Just a thought..


thanks.
I need to buy bookshelf speakers to place over my furniture: I don't have enough room for using floorstanding speakers :sad:.
Bye


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

OK; any chance of going 5.1 or 7.1 _later_? That would be a large factor in any recommendation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are lots of speaker manufacturers that make bookshelf speakers that will mount to the wall. Make sure that they are either sealed or front ported speakers. Klipsh make great speakers for a reasonable price. This speaker setup is a great price.


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> OK; any chance of going 5.1 or 7.1 _later_? That would be a large factor in any recommendation.


Hi wgmontgomery,
At the moment I have not planned to go 5.1 or 7.1: but I want an expandible system...so consider this one.
Thanks a lot.
Bye


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

OK; what we should look for then are: 5.1 or 7.1 AVR, 2 _bookshelf_ speakers and sub for ~$800-900. You also need a Blu Ray player.


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> OK; what we should look for then are: 5.1 or 7.1 AVR, 2 _bookshelf_ speakers and sub for ~$800-900. You also need a Blu Ray player.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

No problem. You should be able to get an Onkyo, Yamaha or Denon AVR without any problem. They make good units and start in the $200-250 range. I would suggest looking at the new Panasonic Blu Ray players; great units for the money! I'll post some links to some AVRs, speakers etc. too.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are a few links to suggestions; I'm sure that other people will add some more. 

AVR There are tons of options for the AVR. Here are more.

Speakers  FWIW-These are recommended by Stereophile :yes:

Subwoofer

There a a lot of options, so I'd advise to look at all of the recommendations and then decide what is best for you.

As for the Blu Ray player, I'd look at the new Panasonic line.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-I know that I didn't list any wireless speakers; I looked around and really could not find any that were of high quality that were not very expensive. Dynaudio has their Xeo line, but you would be spending your _entire_ budget and not even get two speakers.

Good luck!!


----------



## tosodj (Apr 26, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> BTW-I know that I didn't list any wireless speakers; I looked around and really could not find any that were of high quality that were not very expensive. Dynaudio has their Xeo line, but you would be spending your _entire_ budget and not even get two speakers.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks a lot! I will see the links you provided me


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw some Pioneer AVRs for sale at Parts Express that look like great deals, too.


----------

